# AV Preamp/Processor



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi All,
I am looking for suggestions for Preamp/Processors.
Bdget 1K or less.
I woild also be interested in Receivers with pre outs for LCR

Thanks.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

greglett said:


> Hi All,
> I am looking for suggestions for Preamp/Processors.
> Bdget 1K or less.
> I woild also be interested in Receivers with pre outs for LCR
> ...


Yamaha, NAD, Onkyo (Integra), all very good brands. I own them all. Pre-pro.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks. Seems like 1K processors do not exist. Might havd to stick with a receiver with the pre out option.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

greglett said:


> Thanks. Seems like 1K processors do not exist. Might havd to stick with a receiver with the pre out option.


Well, if you shop around you will find a good one for $1499. That is as inexpensive as you will find.









MARANTZ AV7705 11.2-Ch A/V PrePro Preamp Processor HEOS


Marantz Factory Refurbished




www.accessories4less.com


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Oleson M.D. said:


> Yamaha, NAD, Onkyo (Integra), all very good brands. I own them all.* Pre-pro.*


I have been wondering what a Pre-Pro does exactly ? My gear is listed below. Do I need to invest in one ? Thank you.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Rob,
Its basically an HT receiver without the amplification. I like the option of changing my amplification for more power or better quality. If you like what you have there is no need to invest in one. It really just comes down to what you are looking for.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

In my case, we have B&K plus Emotiva separate amplifiers for all channels. It has always been my opinion that better sound quality is available when you have separate components.

My current Preamp-Processor in the theater is the Yamaha CX-A5200. It has Dolby-Atmos, and there are 15 speakers in my theater.

My NAD T-163 Preamp is serving pedestrian duty in a 2.1 stereo listening room. It’s a fine preamp, but limited to 7.1 channels.

My Integra Preamp was great, but it was limited to 9.2 channels, so I sold it to an online dealer.
It all comes down to $$$, and your budget.

Personal budget (wife?) is a huge factor. That’s why I recently purchased two more subs (4 total), Klipsch R-12SW’s, for the rear of our theater. These are on sale for a paltry $169.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

aniltalk said:


> Seems like 1K processors do not exist. ?


You might try Audiogon, and/or Ebay. Or even Craigslist.


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

Denon 3700 can be had for under $1000 USD. Denon's in this series have excellent pre-out signal quality unlike most ALL other AVR's (see Audio Science Review and Audioholics tests), and can be used as a true pre-pro as you can all internal amps off (or just L/R and use the built-in amps for surrounds etc.).


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

rvsixer said:


> Denon 3700 can be had for under $1000 USD. Denon's in this series have excellent pre-out signal quality unlike most ALL other AVR's (see Audio Science Review and Audioholics tests), and can be used as a true pre-pro as you can all internal amps off (or just L/R and use the built-in amps for surrounds etc.).


This home theater or AV receiver works an ideal AV pre-processor on the new Pre-Amplifier Mode. It functions perfectly with the most advanced HDMI connectivity. The Pre-Amplifier Mode disconnects internal amplifiers to offer a cleaner signal path and improved tolerance in the clipping level.

The online street price is $1300.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. That one looks good.
You would think that these companies would make a pre/pro for 550 to 600 since they can make a receiver for $1,200.
Don't get why pre/pros get so expensive and some don't even have the same feature set as receivers.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

We need context. How many speakers? Which ones do you want to amp?


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

fokakis1 said:


> We need context. How many speakers? Which ones do you want to amp?


Yes, like do you want a full surround with Dolby Atmos 11.2?


----------



## scpanel (Sep 19, 2010)

greglett said:


> Hi All,
> I am looking for suggestions for Preamp/Processors.
> Bdget 1K or less.
> I woild also be interested in Receivers with pre outs for LCR
> ...


I actually have an Anthem MRX 720 thats about 4 months old that I would be willing to sell if you are interested. I am looking to pick up a Krell setup so am going to sell this Receiver. I also have an older Denon AVR 6200w that I have here in another room as well I am sure we can work out some price. I am in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

A 5.1 setup is fine for me. When I listen to music in 2 ch mode I want the best sound possible out of the setup. 
I'm not interested in building two systems like I had in the past, so I want something that has excellent 2 channel performance and I want to stick to a reasonable budget.

I'm going to build the stereo setup first since the space where the full setup will be isn't ready yet.

I've decided to go with the Jamo Concert 9 series C 95II. Well see how Iike them.
I have a small tube preamp to use until I get a receiver or processor. 

I'm looking at 2 channel amps now. 200W.
Emotive, Rotel along those used.


----------



## turboeclipse (Mar 30, 2010)

Try looking at Outlaw Audio Model 976. Great stuff for the money! I have owned two of their products with zero complaints. The only thing lacking is Dolby Atmos.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

One of the best buys for a power amp is Emotiva. We have two of their separate amps in my system (the rest are B&K). Emotiva has build quality that is first rate, as good as any high dollar brand name.
And the sound is clean, and pure. Highly recommended. I noticed that their pricing has crept upwards lately.









Amps


Boost your preamp with an amplifier. Shop high-quality amps that will not affect your current sound quality. Available now with Emotiva!




emotiva.com





And here is a legendary amp, the Onkyo M-501. I own three of these, and they are awesome amps. Only available on the used market today, but they are as good as anything that you can buy new at pennies on the dollar. Plus these were manufactured in Japan, NOT China!









Onkyo M-501 Stereo Power Amplifier 150 Watts Per Channel | eBay


Onkyo M-501 Stereo Power Amplifier 150 Watts Per Channel. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS Parcel Select Ground.



www.ebay.com


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

The Outlaw looks good! I also like their amps.
Looking at the 2220.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

300 watts, 4 ohms. The Emotiva BASX-A300 does that, and has tons of headroom, all in a single chassis, two channels. I'm the proud owner of two of these. Perfect performance. Beautiful build.
$399


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

RE: Denon 3700


Oleson M.D. said:


> The online street price is $1300.


Only if you like to pay higher than retail . Retail MSRP is $1299 USD, and online street price is less than $1K (and if you really hunt, more like $900).


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

My search showed nothing below the $1299 plus tax price. Maybe you could provide a link?


----------



## amitaru (Mar 20, 2015)

Outlawaudio.com has an excellent processor for your budget.






Preamps & Processors


Find the right preamp processor for you.




outlawaudio.com





It just happens that I upgraded and have a used one in excellent condition
(I hope I don't break any rules here)

Alex



greglett said:


> Hi All,
> I am looking for suggestions for Preamp/Processors.
> Bdget 1K or less.
> I woild also be interested in Receivers with pre outs for LCR
> ...


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I have to hold off on the processor for now. I just purchased a pair of Outlaw 2220 amps, Jamo C95 and Q Acoustics 350i speakers. I will decide which speaker I will keep once I return a pair I will pick up the processor. Loking at a 3-4 week timeline.


----------



## Dual-500 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oleson M.D. said:


> Well, if you shop around you will find a good one for $1499. That is as inexpensive as you will find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a decent rig. Looking at the remote it looks like a fairly common piece. I've looked at Sunfire stuff and damm remotes are $300-$400. Whenever I buy a piece of gear with a remote, I always order 1 or 2 two spares as the box outlasts the remote by quite a margin.

Any idea what a remote costs for that Marantz?


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Dual-500 said:


> That looks like a decent rig. Looking at the remote it looks like a fairly common piece. I've looked at Sunfire stuff and damm remotes are $300-$400. Whenever I buy a piece of gear with a remote, I always order 1 or 2 two spares as the box outlasts the remote by quite a margin.
> 
> Any idea what a remote costs for that Marantz?


Here you go:






Amazon.com: Replacement Remote Control for MARANTZ AV7005, SR7005, SR6005, 307010077005M: Home Audio & Theater


Amazon.com: Replacement Remote Control for MARANTZ AV7005, SR7005, SR6005, 307010077005M: Home Audio & Theater



www.amazon.com


----------

